# Fountain pen emergency



## Russknan (Sep 18, 2012)

I suspect that my issue may be meat-and-potatoes to many, but I'm new at this. About 3 weeks ago, I made a set of two pens - rollerball and fountain - to give to a relative in Germany who is getting married on Saturday. We're leaving the day after tomorrow. Anyway the pens are Jr. Gent II. I had read on here that many people prefer Private Reserve ink over what comes with the kit, so I bought some. Today, I decided to swap out the ink cartridges. To my surprise, scribbling with the fountain pen with the original cartridge produced only an erratic line with gaps. Relieved that I hadn't yet wrapped the set up without trying the pens again, I removed the original cartridge and put in the new Private Reserve. The PR cartridge did require some effort to seat. Tried to write with it. Nothing! So I pulled that out, and put the old one back in. Nothing again! So, I assume the problem is with the nib. Could someone tell me how to troubleshoot and, hopefully, fix it? My only other alternative is to see whether I have another kit, unused, in my workshop so I could change the nib assembly. Another funny thing is that neither of these two pens seem to come to a reasonable "jam stop" when I screw on the caps. It takes no effort at all to unscrew them. But I guess I can live with that . . .  Russ


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 18, 2012)

When you pulled the cartridge out and then replace with the new one, did you flush out the pen?


----------



## Russknan (Sep 18, 2012)

No. How do I do that? And it sounds like something I should teach any recipient?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/FAQ.html 

This is a link on cleaning and flushing your FP.


----------



## Russknan (Sep 18, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/FAQ.htm
> 
> This is a link on cleaning and flushing your FP.



Nuts! I'm getting a 404 Page Not Found from that link. I really appreciate your trying to help me. Russ


----------



## TomW (Sep 18, 2012)

Russknan said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/FAQ.htm
> ...



Its FAQ.html


----------



## gwilki (Sep 18, 2012)

I think that this is the correct link

Indy-Pen-Dance : Vintage Fountain Pens, Supplies & Restoration

Looks like Tom beat me to it.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 18, 2012)

Indy-Pen-Dance : Vintage Fountain Pens, Supplies & Restoration

Sorry the l dropped off.


----------



## Russknan (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, all. I had no idea that owning a fountain pen required regular maintenance. Really. So I'm off to do some cleaning. It's said that we learn most through our mistakes. In another couple of months, I might achieve genius status! Gratefully, Russ


----------

